# How to get a transverse baby to turn??



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Here I am at 36.5 weeks, and this babe is transverse, as he has been for my last several appointments. My OB (who is a wonderful, natural-birth friendly, low-intervention type doc) says that babies can turn at any time (including during labor) and has started mentioning an external version to avoid a C-section. What things can I do at home to get this kid to either be head-down or breech & avoid the version? (My OB says he has no problem delivering a breech baby vaginally, since I've given birth to two 9+ pounders & have a "proven" pelvis.)

Any suggestions are most appreciated!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

you should check out this site if you haven't already.

www.spinningbabies.com


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes, I've been there - but the site seems to mostly address breech babies, not so much transverse. I've been trying to keep my knees & feet below my hips when I sit, and I use a pillow between my knees when I lay down. Any other thoughts?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

here are some more ideas
http://www.birthingnaturally.net/bir...ransverse.html

from what I've read you can also do the "breech tilt" to help turn a transverse baby. Also the webster & powell techniques might be useful if you have a chiropractor.

you can find more info. here

http://www.wearsthebaby.com/askce/cebreech.html

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/enews/enews0304.asp


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I did an inversion table but I absolutely would not recommend it unless your OB okays it.

I heard a lot about swimming and squats but they didn't seem to help us.

Good luck!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Try acupuncture. I know a few people it worked for.
My eldest was transverse until 37 weeks (though he was, admittedly huge) and waited until 3 weeks past his due date to make his appearance. I think babies do the things they do for a reason.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I know its not usually the case but a good friend of mine had a big baby transverse at 39w4days. They made the appt for the next day to do a csectoin. We were sitting at our boys junior foot ball game and she got a funny look on her face. I asked whats wrong she said he turned. The next morning she went to he hospital and they confirmed it with a u/s SO they sent her home she delivered vaginally 3 days later 9lb8oz ( a pound LESS than the ultrasound predicted) They can turn on their own.


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

flapjack - how huge is huge?

I know they can turn on their own - but I'd like to "encourage" him to get in a better position, if only for my own peace of mind. The thought of a C-section makes me a basket case.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Before an external version I would try accupunture, Webster technique, hypnosis..
My DD was transverse and breech up to about 36 weeks. She did turn and stay head down, but for a couple weeks, 2-3 times a day I would do the breech tilt for a few minutes (all I could tolerate), and then lay on my left side with music through headphones and a flashlight turned on held down low - sounds funny, but the theory is the baby will turn toward the sound and light. Of course there's no way to know for sure, but I believe that it helped her turn.


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Okay, I've got the phone numbers to a couple of chiros, and I'm going to try the breech tilt as often as I can. Knees to chest also sounds like it'd be workable. Anyone heard of placing a warm compress near the pelvis and a cold pack at the top of the uterus?

And thanks for the links, rainbowmoon - they were very helpful!!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

both of mine were transverse at 34 weeks, and regular chiropractic adjustments to my back and using pressure points made them both turn by my next appointment. Find a chiro who is familiar with the Webster Technique. It is painless, and it really really works. Not instantly, you don't get immediate gratification, but it relaxes the ligaments that hold up your uterus, and helps relax your pelvis, so baby has room to turn properly. It's amazing!


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Finally found a chiro who knows the Webster technique AND is covered by our insurance. I've got an appointment for Monday afternoon. Relaxing anything below my breastbone right now sounds wonderful - I've had some rather painful Braxton-Hicks going on for a few weeks. Maybe that's part of my problem.

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies - they're all being put to good use!!!


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Haven't read through the replies so I'm sorry if any of this is a repeat. Here is a link to a baby positioning website called Spinning Babies with some great excercises. http://www.spinningbabies.com/index.html And here's one to a breech website in case he turns the wrong way at first. http://www.breechbabies.com/ And one to find a chiropractor in your area that does the Webster technique. I've heard wonderful things about this and know a few women who have had it be successful in turning their baby. http://www.icpa4kids.com/ And finally, here's lots and lots of Turn Baby Vibes!!!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Bicycle shorts are really good too. Sounds weird but it works


----------

